# Emergency!



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2010)

A woman in Kent, England, rang up 999 (the British equivalent of 911) to report a stolen snowman.


----------



## AmZ (Dec 4, 2010)

Brilliant.

You gotta love those Brits.

Maybe he melted


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2010)

This is why in Florida we carry a concealed weapon when making sandcastles at the beach


----------

